# Resign and visa cancelation



## hidekichi (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi, just wondering if anyone can clarify this for me.

I recently got a job offer in another GCC country and im planning to resign with my current company in abu dhabi. I currently still have a minor outstanding credit card bill which is something i can pay off but not right away.

Ok so from what i understand, when i resign and get my visa canceled, my employer is obliged to inform my bank (A) (to which my salary is being transfered to) right? however my credit card is with a different bank (B). will they be informed as well or just my salary transfer bank? will this cause any problems for me to leave the country?

its not that im planning to run away from my payments its just that i cant pay it in full before i leave. i will resume the payments in my next job in the other GCC country. 

Also should i inform the bank (B) prior to leaving so at least they are in the loop? or just leave them be and continue paying outside the uae?

any info/advise would be most appreciated.
thanks.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I may be wrong but I think you have to pay in full before you leave. You may want to retitle this thread to something like Can I Leave and Pay Off My Credit Card Balance Here from xx (whichever country you are going to) as you may get more responses.


----------



## Chiryu (Nov 21, 2012)

I'd check the t and C's of your credit card. I'm sure that a lot of banks, if not all, have some clause about paying balance in full if your no longer going to be resident in the country. I may be wrong but I'm sure that's what I've been told in the past. But definitely read all the small print.


----------

